# Saw this in a thrift shop



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was walking through one of my favorite thrift shops and saw this, immediately I thought "that is a neat slingshot". Well it turned out that it was not originally made as a slingshot, but I fixed that  It shoots really well too! Also could not beat the price at $1.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahahaha I bet you just needed anouther frame too!!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice find, always amazed at the the things in those stores I never realised I needed


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s official, you’ve got it bad. lol!!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

String swing?
Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very clever bro!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

That is a wall hanger for a guitar.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Toolshed said:


> That is a wall hanger for a guitar.


THAT'S IT!
I was trying to figure out what that was.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks great!! It’s amazing what you find when you permanently have slingshot brain.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The really good thing is that if I wanted I can convert it back to a guitar holder, no permanent mods were made.

When you think about slingshots all the time, everything kinda looks like a slingshot lol


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I like your style bro! I suppose you could turn many things into a slingshot with the right imagination. And you have that in abundance!


----------

